# Arguments, Bassoon/Orchestra



## cellinet (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

So, I've heard of this piece that I think is called Arguments. Basically, it has a lot of lyrical, pretty bassoon solos that are randomly cut off by the orchestra, and then the bassoon comes back in more aggressively and so on. I think it sounds really cool, and I've been searching around but I can't find anything about it.

Has anyone heard of this piece? And if so, do you know where I could find info/a recording of it?

Thanks!


----------

